#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  А как насчет Дня Рождения Панчен Ламы в faq-cafe?

## Akimi

Дорогие друзья!
FAQ-Cafe Creative Studio предлагает вашему вниманию:
27 апреля, среда - Дискуссия о современном положении Тибета, приуроченная ко дню рождении одиннадцатого Панчен-Ламы
25 апреля 2005 г. одиннадцатому Панчен-Ламе исполнится 16 лет. 
В 1995 г. этот священный ребенок, перерождение одного из главнейших учителей буддизма, был похищен китайскими спецслужбами, и до настоящего времени о его судьбе ничего неизвестно. Узнать о политике Китая на захваченных территориях и отношении коренных тибетцев к происходящему вы сможете, задав вопросы специальным гостям, в их числе – Представитель Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы XIV в России, СНГ и Монголии Таши, а также Советник Центра Тибетской информации и культуры в Москве Церинг Дондуп. 
После дискуссии – просмотр фильма Тома Пеоси "Снежный лев" (Snow Lion) 
Начало в 20:00 
Вход свободный

Есть желающие?

----------


## Akimi

ЖДЕМ ВАС!
FAQ-Cafe Creative Studio 
Газетный пер.,9, стр.1 схема проезда: http://www.faqcafe.ru/map.htm
229-0827 
www.FAQcafe.ru

----------


## Akimi

Ну же? Что молчим? Это отличное заведение с отличными хозяевами прямо в центре города.

----------


## Шаман

Я пока думаю. А кто ещё из специальных гостей может быть?

----------


## Akimi

Думаю что никого особо не будет.. и сама встреча продлится не более 2-х часов..
Мне лично просто интересно туда сходить и посмотреть чего там будет. Послушать. Не убудет как говорится. Если кто не знает где это или не хочет идти сам можно встретится заранее.

----------


## Шаман

Я точно буду знать где-то часов в 7 вечера. Много работы.

----------


## Akimi

Да, надо было мне раньше выложить че-то я протупила :-\

п.с. я тогда около 19:30 буду уже там.

п.п.с. если че, я в розовых джинсах.

----------


## Ersh

А дискуссия с кем будет?

----------


## Akimi

Представитель Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы XIV в России, СНГ и Монголии Таши, а также Советник Центра Тибетской информации и культуры в Москве Церинг Дондуп
  и посетители желающие задать вопросы.

----------


## Akimi

Закралась мысль что дискуссия будет показана по видео а гости будут только посетители.. :-\ показалось странным что представители прийдут в кафе (пусть даже такое необычное)
Ладно, пойду проверю.

----------

